# Photo Taking Opinion



## beck3906 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm still experimenting with taking the best photos of my pens and such.  
Do you find photos of the items taken from overhead versus straight-on are  the best angles?

Any other tips?

i'm using a light box with a three-light setup.


----------



## Rmartin (Dec 21, 2010)

A little bit of both.

How's that for a decisive answer?

Seriously, I read on a product photography site that the best view is straight on; just slightly over the top.


----------



## ctubbs (Dec 21, 2010)

Richard has it about right.  It actually depends on the situation and lighting being used.  Correct lighting is the dictating answer.  You want to have definition of texture without strong shadows.  The angle of camera to subject should be primarily determined by the lighting.  In other words, take the shot that makes the subject look the best.  Now that everything is digital, the shot does not cost anything but time.  Go ahead and take many different angles and then chose the one best.  My $0.02 today.
Charles


----------



## jttheclockman (Dec 22, 2010)

I think the pen looks better if the shot is taken a little bit above straight on. When you take a shot either straight on or straight down you lose that depth of field. The photo gives the impression it is a round object you are shooting. It is tough to depict this. I say the same thing about getting the pen off the flat surface you are shooting on. I do not like black backgrounds because you again loose the depth of the object. It is hard enough to show a pen is round. 

I also like to angle the pen with the nib coming at you to once again create a depth to the photo. Do not take a photo with the clip pointing straight at us. Too many people do this and you can not se the beautiful blank they are trying to show off. Do not over clutter the shot with fancy backgrounds. It is not an artsy photo you are taking. You are trying to concentrate on the pen not the background and other surrounding things. I like to use a prop but again this has to be something that does not overwhelm the pen. And as mentioned lighting is paramount. A photo can change affect with different lighting angles. But you do need enough light to show the pen off.

I am not a photographer but I have worked at this for awhile and I still am experimenting but I am confident to be able to show a decent photo. Here is an example of the things I was talking about. Hope this helps.


----------



## mikecaracappa (Jan 11, 2011)

Just beautiful. What kind of Camera, Lighting(floursent,halogen, natural) . Table or cloth


----------



## yorkie (Jan 11, 2011)

Where did you get the stand you have the pen on?


----------



## jttheclockman (Jan 11, 2011)

mikecaracappa said:


> Just beautiful. What kind of Camera, Lighting(floursent,halogen, natural) . Table or cloth


 

Sent you a PM



yorkie said:


> Where did you get the stand you have the pen on?


 

Yorkie that is just something I made from some resin. Being I cast my own blanks I sort of took Skippy's idea and added some color. All I did was take one of those small dixie cups ( like the ones for drinking in bathrooms) ( I can see that remark is going to get killed) I poured about 3/4 cup and added some inlace to give it sparkle, you can add any color product you want to add some color to it. Set aside to dry and then put on the lathe and shaped it. Nothing to it really. Just thought it gives a nice way to display a pen without too much clutter. 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## arioux (Jan 11, 2011)

What i can suggest is go to the photo section and loook at the featured photo folder.  Good samples photo there.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 11, 2011)

I personally like the straight on or slightly overhead look.
John T. is the master, follow his ideas and you can't go wrong.  
After you experiment a little, just go with you like best.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jan 11, 2011)

jttheclockman said:


> mikecaracappa said:
> 
> 
> > Just beautiful. What kind of Camera, Lighting(floursent,halogen, natural) . Table or cloth
> ...


 Ok, I'll do it.  Why are you drinking in the bathroom?  The family dog will be jealous. :tongue::biggrin::wink:


----------

